

Samsung announces the Galaxy Round, a smartphone with a curved OLED display - danzheng
http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/8/4818572/samsung-galaxy-round-curved-oled-smartphone-official
tilt to wake up, useful?
======
MAGZine
Is it the display that's curved, or just the screen, ala Nexus S?

~~~
danzheng
curved display

